# How on earth do you detail a matt black car?



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

How do you detail this









you cant polish it
you cant wax it
you cant seal it
you cant clay it

Is this the ideal paint for the lazy? lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I hear rumours of matt specific waxes coming out soon...


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I might get sprayed mine matt black and laugh at all your sore arms...:devil::lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just out of interest never thought about this before what would happen if you applied wax, would it just smear around, no point as it wont stick to the paintwork?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

mistryn said:


> just out of interest never thought about this before what would happen if you applied wax, would it just smear around, no point as it wont stick to the paintwork?


It will do the finish no good at all, you'll be sorry you ever tried!

I have spoken to an individual that has applied SRP to a matt wrap and ruined it big style....

Matt specific paint( from a factory supercar manufacturer) and wax is here very soon.......


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I hear rumours of matt specific waxes coming out soon...


Volks World Mag seem to think you can use COLLIE 476 on matt/satin black paint with hardly any shine added lol


----------



## orionmojo (Dec 29, 2006)

theres no need. if you de ionize the water, it doesn't mark or leave water spots. 

a mate has had a few matt black cars, he swears by them :lol: If you need to touch something up before a show theres no blow in marks, stone chips, again no blow in marks. i see his point, but 10 mins after washing theres traffic dust on them and the car looks filthy again.


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never really understood the matt black thing, you may aswell clean a black car with a brillo pad for the same affect lol.

I've seen people at shows using Quick Detailer, which would remove any water marks, but other than that I've certainly not seen anything.
Would something like AG alloy wheel seal work at repelling water?


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Lion said:


> I've never really understood the matt black thing, you may aswell clean a black car with a brillo pad for the same affect lol.
> 
> I've seen people at shows using Quick Detailer, which would remove any water marks, but other than that I've certainly not seen anything.
> Would something like AG alloy wheel seal work at repelling water?


I think the matt black look is cool, its kinda Stealth, and if used on the right car, looks great:


















Clearly though, that is only my (and some others) opinion, and possibly not yours!

You say that you'd be as well using a brillo, and i understand you are being hypothetical, though if i wanted this finish on my car, i'd rather it was acheived professionally rather than from damage to paint that originally had a gloss finish! lol

With regards to wax's, i don't know what would be best, though my thoughts would be that maybe a hard wax would be best, or alternatively a sealnt such as Jetseal may be more suitable.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv have a few matt finish cars on my books and it depends what the finish is, i have that is real matt paint finish and i have a few wraped cars, you can't polish them with an abrasive, pre wax cleansers are also a no (but i have use LPL before with no issue) however some waxes and sealants are ok but we struggle with durability on the wraps but it makes it a fair bit easier to clean.

Id suggest to anyone going to do one to test, or contact the company that did it and see if they can sort you out with a bit of the product so you can trial the products you plan to use first, this is what i done on my first one, the client booked me to come detail the car for him after the film had been applied (2 weeks) and i asked if he could get them to give him a bit of off cut so i can see what products are compatible, i got a good result with LPL and SN, it gave it some protection and the water/dirt runs off nice and easy now.

Iv not tried claying one, but if any one dose let us know how that goes, all i got was sticking on my test bit.


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> I think the matt black look is cool, its kinda Stealth, and if used on the right car, looks great:
> 
> Clearly though, that is only my (and some others) opinion, and possibly not yours!
> 
> ...


I can understand the effort that goes into it, and i agree it looks great on some cars (i really like it on the vag scene, stealth / rat campers etc), but i cant see how you can be enthuisastic about detailing and achieving concours perfection, wilst having a matt finish, its a bit like chalk and cheese to me (only my opinion, just trying to exlain why i said it, as it wasnt to offend anyone  )


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Lion said:


> but i cant see how you can be enthuisastic about detailing and achieving concours perfection, wilst having a matt finish, its a bit like chalk and cheese to me


Yeah, I know what you mean.

I'm gonna get mine wrapped in Spring and it will be like the end of slaving over the paintwork week in week out - which I do really enjoy!

However, as long as you have another car with normal paint you can satisfy your needs there whilst still having a matte car.

Best of both worlds! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mate of mine had a load of trouble with a bodyshop and the car came out in primer. 

So he now has a wide arch matt black 350Z which he did himself with rattle cans. Looks awesome as well.

Thing is he only needs to keep it clean, that's about it. No swirls, no finish to protect. If it gets damaged he just buys another can of matter black spray paint.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

My god that is one sexy silvia!!! NICE


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

martyp said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm gonna get mine wrapped in Spring and it will be like the end of slaving over the paintwork week in week out - which I do really enjoy!
> 
> ...


Exactly my thought's...

If i had another car that would allow me to continue detailing(polishing), i'd get it done to mine.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

adam87 said:


> My god that is one sexy silvia!!! NICE


not half!!:doublesho


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

When I was at the European Motor Show in Barcelona earlier this year Mercedes had a few matt black vehicles on display...looked very nice


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Speak to Baz @ AutoDetox, IIRC he did a car with matt paint and he did a good job with it, as always. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

looks dreadful


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Lush~!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Rauh Welt S15 if anyone wants a knuckle shuffle over it :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

This won't be to everyone's tastes but I think it looks awesome. This is my mate's 350Z.

Considering he did the spraying in his garage I'm very impressed. It's be gone over a couple of times since as it wasn't quite perfect -


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ Looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Can see the streaks in the door, still looks immense


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jinx said:


> Can see the streaks in the door, still looks immense


Yeah it's had a few more coats since then so it looks a lot better.

Not bad for rattle cans though really and that he's never sprayed a car before. :lol:

Thing is that car suits the overall look because of the bolted on arches and race look of the car.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah it's had a few more coats since then so it looks a lot better.
> 
> Not bad for rattle cans though really and that he's never sprayed a car before. :lol:
> 
> Thing is that car suits the overall look because of the bolted on arches and race look of the car.


Rattle cans :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

very good indeed then!! wow i would never have gone with rattle cans.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

350Z looks awesome!

my racing capri was matt black lol, i thought i looked cool anyway :tumbleweed:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I rewally hope the finish lasts dude:thumb: because anything ive ever done with rattle cans last about 6 months max


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> I rewally hope the finish lasts dude:thumb: because anything ive ever done with rattle cans last about 6 months max


Yeah hopefully it'll last but to be honest he'll just re-do it if he nees too haha.

Trouble was he has some cowboy bodyshop take it in, keep it for over a year and then return it to him still in primer. Not being prepared to put more money into it, he thought he'd DIY it for now.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah hopefully it'll last but to be honest he'll just re-do it if he nees too haha.
> 
> Trouble was he has some cowboy bodyshop take it in, keep it for over a year and then return it to him still in primer. Not being prepared to put more money into it, he thought he'd DIY it for now.


Just goes to show you cant really F**k up matt black. would have been sooooooooo much easier with a spray gun and 2K.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

That 350Z is amazing.

I guess with matte paint you just concentrate all the other details that much more, door shuts, exhaust tips, wheel aches, engine bay etc.

I love a wrapped GT-R


----------

